# exo terra vs herp nursery II



## trapieter (Jan 29, 2007)

ok I know I there is probably a thread for this already lol but I can't find it so apologies if you have answered a similar post :blush:

I have decided to upgrade from the hovabator incubator as the temps in this house fluctuate so badly in summer I'm forever having to adjust the temps and lose eggs .. I'm convinced the only reason the last batch came out was because it was winter (still not sure what that was about lol) and the temps were more stable.

so I was looking at the r-com juragon rx but the only review I have found was pants so now I'm looking at the lucky reptile herp nursery II or the exo terra incubator. 
both of these look similar except the extra shelf... which I'm wondering if I need?? I'm only breeding leos and chucks so not huge batches but ofcourse I'm most concerned with reliability. I will always have my own digi therm in there so don't mind the outside temp being a little out.. I just want the best for holding the temp you set.
any people had experience with the exo terra or should I just go with my gut and get the well tested herp nursery II which is also cheaper :hmm:
:help:lol and thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## trapieter (Jan 29, 2007)

Bump
Anyone??


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Due to personal experience I wouldn't recommend the Herp Nursery II. I have had two in the past 3 years (each one was only used for one season each) and both have failed.

The first I was using to hibernate lizards - the cooling element failed without warning (or indeed any alarm). Just as well I was checking on them regularly! :gasp:

This was replaced without fuss (full credit to Cornish Crispa :2thumb - I then used it to incubate eggs and it was generally fine (although there was a temperature spike midway through and I haven't a clue what caused it?). It has since been sat in storage for a couple of years - I tried to turn it on a couple of weeks ago, it switched on briefly then conked out almost immediately. All I can hear is a ticking sound where the fan is... so I have gone back to the trusty polystyrene box with heat mat and stat!


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Arnt they both the same ecept price and name. Also the reviews dont give you too much confidence. The Herp11 even has a dicliamer in that its entry level. The Jurgon R-Com looks the buisness and some great write ups but the price:devil:


----------



## trapieter (Jan 29, 2007)

Yea I read that " entry level" statement yesterday.. So far I'm not inspired to buy any!! If I had good reviews on the jargon I'd probably get it ... But yes it is more expensive which would make it worse if it was pants! Think I need more input before I decide.


----------

